# UPLOADING PICS



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for running the site first..its great and i use it alot.

One little thing is the picture upload. it would be great if these could be done straight to the site...i would post alot more that way.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jace said:


> One little thing is the picture upload. it would be great if these could be done straight to the site...i would post alot more that way.


This is something we are contemplating for the new site - watch this space.


----------

